# Today every rider had a 5 star rating..... coincidence ?



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Today every rider had a 5 star rating..... coincidence ?
Or is it a new Uber trick?

Anybody else noticed this?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Today every rider had a 5 star rating..... coincidence ?
> Or is it a new Uber trick?
> 
> Anybody else noticed this?


Yes, I noticed that here in Sydney. Are they resetting rider ratings as they take a beating from drivers who are fed up with dealing with difficult and ungrateful riders


----------

